# 9 !! For Tim Burton fans!



## KaLeVaLA (Dec 28, 2008)

I can`t wait for this movie to hit the cinemas!!
Its based on a shortfilm made by Shane Acker (its on youtube).

It`s animated btw!




I am a huge Tim Burton fan, so..if you guys know of any other films he will do in 2009 ..just post them here


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 28, 2008)

Tim Burton isn't directing this, just producing it (a.k.a. paying for it).

What's really weird is that we must have been watching this trailer at the same time, since I just posted about it in my thread at the same minute


----------



## KaLeVaLA (Dec 28, 2008)

Yeah, i know! But...with him paying for it, i bet he has a word or two about how its going to turn out 

haha, yeah, probably!


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 28, 2008)

That, looks fucking badass!!!
That's genuinely the only film i've actually been excited about seeing for literally years.


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 28, 2008)

KaLeVaLA said:


> Yeah, i know! But...with him paying for it, i bet he has a word or two about how its going to turn out
> 
> haha, yeah, probably!



Doesn't look like it, it looks really close to the original short film, which I'm very glad for.


----------



## KaLeVaLA (Dec 29, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Doesn't look like it, it looks really close to the original short film, which I'm very glad for.



Absolutely dude!
It looks like they have captured as much as possible from the original!
But it also looks like Tim has brought his magic touch to it ...which makes me verry happy! hehe...so i guess its a win win


----------



## renzoip (Dec 29, 2008)

That looks really good. But I'm gonna have to wait til September to watch it!


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 29, 2008)

I dunno, I still don't see any Tim Burton in there, it all looks exactly like the original short film, but bigger and more epic.


----------



## 777timesgod (Dec 29, 2008)

Not bad at all.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 29, 2008)

Really weird but looks awesome I do love Tim Burton

Song was pretty epic too


----------



## MFB (Dec 29, 2008)

Looks like it's gonna be awesome, can't wait for it

Is this the first CG animation Burton has done? He's notorious for claymation, but I don't think I've heard him do any real CG


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 29, 2008)

MFB said:


> Looks like it's gonna be awesome, can't wait for it
> 
> Is this the first CG animation Burton has done? He's notorious for claymation, but I don't think I've heard him do any real CG



 It's not Tim Burton. He's not involved at all beyond producing. He has no input in the animation. The writer/director/creator/main animator is Shane Acker, and it's based on his short film from 2005 that looks exactly the same stylistically.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 29, 2008)

[SIGN]This is *NOT* a Tim Burton film![/SIGN]


----------



## MFB (Dec 30, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> It's not Tim Burton. He's not involved at all beyond producing. He has no input in the animation. The writer/director/creator/main animator is Shane Acker, and it's based on his short film from 2005 that looks exactly the same stylistically.



I know that but the question still stands I guess, concerning the "Tim Burton name"

It seems kind of odd that he would produce without giving _any_ kind of input since hes one of the masters of claymation


----------



## KaLeVaLA (Dec 30, 2008)

MFB: My thoughts excactly! He will have some influence on the movie, one way or the other.


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 30, 2008)

The trailer seems to say otherwise. He could just be showing his respect for this new artist, saying "Wow, I really loved your short film, you should make it into a feature-length and I want to help make that happen." in which case he'd have no creative input. 

I personally really hope that Tim Burton didn't get his hands on this beyond paying for it.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 30, 2008)

^

I'll agree with this. After seeing the trailer, it's clear to me that Burton had no creative input whatsoever. I've seen everything from Burton, even his first shorts and this is not Burton visual signature / artistic direction at all.


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 30, 2008)

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> I'll agree with this. After seeing the trailer, it's clear to me that Burton had no creative input whatsoever. I've seen everything from Burton, even his first shorts and this is not Burton visual signature / artistic direction at all.



Exactly. For reference, here's the original short that this is based on, _definitely_ worth seeing. Amazing short film, IMHO, and further evidence that this guy's just fine without Tim Burton's help.


High Quality/Widescreen Copy - Click Here


----------



## playstopause (Jan 3, 2009)

MFB said:


> He's notorious for claymation, but I don't think I've heard him do any real CG



Tim Burton is not famous for claymation at all. He's famous for doing _stop motion_ films. It is also worth noticing that he only directed ONE stop motion film, and that is "Corpse Bride". He did write and produce "Nightmare before christmas" and also produced "James and the giant peach".

Claymation uses clay, wich is not the case with Burton : Clay animation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Stop motion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 3, 2009)

playstopause said:


> Tim Burton is not famous for claymation at all. He's famous for doing _stop motion_ films. It is also worth noticing that he only directed ONE stop motion film, and that is "Corpse Bride". He did write and produce "Nightmare before christmas" and also produced "James and the giant peach".
> 
> Claymation uses clay, wich is not the case with Burton : Clay animation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Stop motion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



 Most Tim Burton worshippers forget that he was barely involved in Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jan 15, 2009)

He's done so much for modern cinema as we know it. I'm still entranced every time I watch Edward Scissorhands, and the powerful social commentary elements it contains.
Batman and Batman Returns were fucking cool, as was Sleepy Hollow.
But this movie looks great too. I think all the 'TIM BURTON'ing other people are doing by wanting to associate his name to everything is because he's had so many wins and no major fails (obviously a matter of opinion!). As far as I'm concerned the guy's pretty kick ass.
Also I'm very interested to see how his Alice In Wonderland turns out.


----------



## Mephistopheles (Jan 24, 2009)

TheSixthWheel said:


> Also I'm very interested to see how his Alice In Wonderland turns out.


I can't wait to see that.


----------



## Decipher (Feb 9, 2009)

Saw the trailer for this movie @ Coraline this past weekend. Defenitly getting very hyped to see this movie already!


----------

